# Video of how to stripdown a snowfoam gun



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

I keep seeing videos of

how do i strip down my gun

its blocked,not working etc etc

there are videos out on the tinterweb but

ive made this one

hope you like it and it helps you clean & check your gun

CLICK ON THE VIDEO,PUT IT IN FULLSCREEN,AND ENJOY


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice one steve :thumb:


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Great video will no doubt need to watch this in the future when stripping my lance.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great vid steve :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks so easy. Or rather you make it look so easy. Not sure which.  
Mine needs cleaned but rather send it to be cleaned than have me mess it up.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Follow the video
It's not hard to strip it down,just make sure all the connections are tight

The best thing is to make sure you open the vanes fully and flush thru with clean water,this should keep the internals clean,after every use


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2007)

thanks for the vid, very well made and put across


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mollydog said:


> thanks for the vid, very well made and put across


glad you find it helpfull


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Cleaned my gauze earlier with the help of this video, working good as new again. Thanks Steve


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice one Steve, fortunately I have a hot/cold pressure washer which makes cleaning my snow foam a breeze


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Buffering ............................................................................................. hhmmm jump off a bridge i might =[]

thanks


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

There was a young man from Wath,
Who videos were like flames to us moths.
He could strip down a foam gun
Faster than anyone from Royston
And used snowfoam in his very own bath!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Kenny Powers said:


> There was a young man from Wath,
> Who videos were like flames to us moths.
> He could strip down a foam gun
> Faster than anyone from Royston
> And used snowfoam in his very own bath!


 haha love it

fame at last

thank you


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I'm going to give mine one more go referring to your video and then beg you to offer a strip down and return service as I didn't get far last time sadly!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got it working now Ta Steve


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

What a pain in the rear ...

I have a early Autobrite foam gun

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/uploads/foam_gun.jpg

You can take it apart and clean it in 30seconds .. no tools .. :lol:


----------



## Typer_Owner (Oct 12, 2008)

*Remove adapter/bulkhead bolt?*

Hi trying to strip my lance down but every vid including this one dosent show how to remove the adapter. I'm putting loads of force on with spanner but not budging. I assume you need another spanner on other end to grip it?. Tried with grips to secure but no good. As I don't have bigg enough spanner the other end. I assume its 23


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

I've stripped down mine (apart from the front part) 

its been blocked so now clear, but still think I pick up too much water and not enought SF from the bottle,
my SF over the car always looks a bit weak. Even if I put more SF in the bottle before filling with water.

Any tip please on what it could be?


I'm using UK Valeting Cherry Snow foam.. the 25 litre container, a couple of inch in my bottle then topped up with water.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

salsa-king said:


> I've stripped down mine (apart from the front part)
> 
> its been blocked so now clear, but still think I pick up too much water and not enought SF from the bottle,
> my SF over the car always looks a bit weak. Even if I put more SF in the bottle before filling with water.
> ...


Try another quality snow foam and you only use a little :thumb:

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=361


----------



## Karlos76 (Nov 10, 2012)

Great vid - cheers for the upload


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

suspal said:


> Try another quality snow foam and you only use a little :thumb:
> 
> http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=361


I've ordered a bottle, to try it out


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

my faves

envy 

kyrstal kleen

maxolen

car chem


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Smashing video Steve, cheers


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great video thanks for your time to show us how it is done.
Am I right in thinking that all the connection should be tighter than hand tight


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Great video thanks for your time to show us how it is done.
> Am I right in thinking that all the connection should be tighter than hand tight


yes only did it this way for speed etc and ease

all bits need tightening with the correct sized spanners

apply either ptfe tape or a sealing compound etc on the threads


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a numpty with tools and current nilfisk fitting old autobrite item isn't working


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Great vid - cheers. Just stripped my lance down for the first time, video was a great help :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just so people don't make the mistake I made when I stripped down my lance :wall:

Took it all apart as per the video and when I came to reassemble I thought I would use jointing compound (this one was fernox) rather than PTFE tape. All looked well until I used my lance again today, water just seemed to be spraying out from everywhere 

Took it apart and tried again, this time I used PTFE tape for the pipe connectoring to the lance and PW adaptor and all appears to be working again.

Basically it appears the jointing compond wasn't strong enough to withstand the pressure from the PW and water was being forced out of the thread joints. PTFE tape is much better!

Thought I had broken my lance then for a minute


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This seems as a good a place to any to ask this question - I've got a limescale/junk build up throughout the lance. What can I dip it in to clean it? I used a descaling solution for the gauss but is the brass body able to be covered in that? I will split it up before treating the affected areas.

I've definitely not looked after the lance as well as I should have so bits of it are going to take some extreme swearing to separate - a little too much corrosion present.


----------



## flatlinerz (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't find the video anyone got a link?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

its on page one ......


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> its on page one ......


Steve the video doesn't work anymore?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive just tried and its ok ??


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Yes I just tried this and it works fine - thanks for this Steve, very informative - sub'd :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

good vid very helpfull


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Be good if DW had a "How To Section" just for this sort of thing


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Roughly how often do people service their snow foam lances?Is it a matter of like after every few washes?ever year?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

mr.t said:


> Roughly how often do people service their snow foam lances?Is it a matter of like after every few washes?ever year?


_I think_ it's only if it starts loosing performance.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep - if it starts to play up. Regularly run through with 500ml of hot water and two heaped teaspoons on bicarb of soda to help keep the gauze clean.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ll tell you this for nothing, my foam lance appeared to be on it`s last legs, poor watery foam with large bubbles. As a last ditch attempt before ordering a new lance I stripped it down and soaked the gauze in an egg cup in Cillit Bang for a couple of days, frequently replacing the "spent" liquid and rinsing through with boiling water. There didn`t seem to be all that much debris coming out but after reassembing the lance the difference was phenominal, it really was. Thick clinging foam that took a good ten minutes to disperse, (Magifoam), washed `er indoors Pug this morning, dirty white to pristine. Well chuffed.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I can't seem to get this video to work. Anyone know of where this might now ne seen?

Thanks


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I can't seem to get this video to work. Anyone know of where this might now ne seen?
> 
> Thanks


Try these











Good luck.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

shine247 said:


> Try these
> 
> DIRECTHOSES SNOWFOAM LANCE STRIPDOWN CLEAN AND CHECK - YouTube
> 
> ...


This is what I need. Thanks!!


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice one. Very handy


----------

